
How Trump Built an Identity Database and Used Facebook Ads to Win the Election - icinnamon
https://medium.com/@MedicalReport/how-the-trump-campaign-built-an-identity-database-and-used-facebook-ads-to-win-the-election-4ff7d24269ac#.4roujzctf
======
bryanrasmussen
I don't think it's the identity database, it's the A/B testing of their
message available with Facebook to allow rapid pushing of the message. But I
think the result is clear, the net has now become the main electoral media.

------
piotrjurkiewicz
An identity database of voters like described here by the Google's CEO?

[https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/37262](https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/37262)

